# Tito in-out-in Water Mark



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love it!! You can practically hear the wheeeeeee factor


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> Another silly little video from today. Tito kinda likes water.
> The bird, unfortunately, is a pheasant not a duck. They don't float too well!
> The first water entry is into the channel where we do channel blinds/channel marks, then there's a bit of land, then he goes into the "clean pond" which we use mostly for big swims (in the other direction) or for this type of in-out-in stuff.
> 
> Tito in out in mark - YouTube


Kinda likes water- Can you say understatement


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry, I always forget...how can I embed that in the post so that people don't have to click thru to the link???


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cute stuff! Yeah pheasants + water = lots of wet feathers everywhere


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL! I love his entries!! He does love his water!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He has a great water entry!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it's always fun to see peoples' reactions when they see a "show golden" that loves water so much


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome job there Tito man. I love his entry!!!!!


----------

